#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼人古堡(自由選擇劇情走向)15+

## 好喝的茶

這是個故事，也是個遊戲。

在故事中，你將扮演一位往狼人古堡探險的人類，
在途中你會遇到不少分歧點(以「＊」表示)，請你依據自己的喜好選擇。
如果想重玩的話，可以按下「重新整理」鍵。

這個故事共有23個結局，期望你玩得愉快。
有關這個故事，包括GOOD END的路線，都寫在第2篇最下方的後記裏。
不過，請你玩過幾次再看吧。

_____________________________________________________________

狼人古堡

　　經過無數的資料搜集，你終於找到傳說中的狼人古堡。你對比著手上的資料，確認無誤，儘管已經荒廢很久，但你眼前那一座哥德式巨型建築物，正是狼人族住過的古堡。

　　你走上前，發現它原來共有兩個入口。左邊的入口是扇木門，它的表面非常光滑，像是新的一樣，看來是有人精心打理這扇門的。而右邊入口則是一道厚重的鐵柵欄，卻經不起歲月的洗禮，鐵枝鏽蝕得快要斷掉，你從柵欄的空隙中看到裏面中有些亮光。

　　你選擇哪一邊的門？


＊「木門」


　　你推開了木門。還沒看清楚裏面有什麼，空氣對流而形成的強風便從裏面吹出來，吹得你睜不開眼。你只能艱難地向前邁進，同時你也嗅到了裏面有陣血腥味和鐵鏽味。

　　好容易你才進入了古堡，可強風實在很礙事，你決定要把木門關上，以防止空氣對流。你身上帶著手電筒，即使關上了門，也會陷入漆黑一片。

　　可是，你決定要在這種情況下，先封住自己的後路嗎？


＊＊「要」


　　你回頭關上了木門。血腥味和鐵鏽味馬上濃厚了點，同時你也聽見一陣急速的呼吸聲，那聲音的來源就在你的背後……

　　你覺得後方有人，你決定要怎樣做？


＊＊＊「開門逃出去」


　　你開啟了門，門卻馬上被空氣對流而形成的壓力給壓回去。你猛力的拉著門，背後的呼吸聲越來越近，越來越大……

　　你被重物擊中後腦，當場昏厥過去。

　　當你再次醒來，你發現你身處在像是監牢的地方，而你的雙手被生鏽的手銬銬著。你的背包不見了，所有的道具都丟了，但你發現你隨身攜帶的鋒利小刀還在。銬往你的手銬，其實也有點損壞，你決定要用小刀把手銬割斷，逃出去嗎？

　　別忘了，你剛才被人襲擊，如果逃出去的時候被他抓住了，後果不堪設想。


＊＊＊＊「還是乖乖留在這裏算了」


　　你待在監牢裏，雙眼一直盯著前面的鐵欄。忽然，一個黑影出現在你面前，把一盆東西透過鐵欄的空隙擺到你前面，便離開了，而你看到他有著狼人的一切特徵。你回頭看看他給你的東西，是一盆稍微發霉，無法辨認種類的熟肉。你才發覺到自己的肚子空空的，餓極了。

　　你要吃嗎？可是你不能保證他沒有在食物中下毒。


＊＊＊＊＊「好餓，還是吃了」


　　你抓起了熟肉就吃，怪異到極點的味道差點讓你吐出來。你嚼著肉，發覺裏面有些奇怪。你把肉吐出來看，肉的裏面竟夾雜著一些奇怪的固體雜質。在你辨認到那是什麼東西之前，你昏倒了。

　　你再沒有醒來的機會——別亂吃東西，尤其是食物有毒的時候。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「絕不能吃這種來歷不明的東西」


　　你把整盆肉打翻了。你寧可忍受飢餓的痛苦，也不願吃下那奇怪的東西。

　　然而你終於抵受不住，餓昏了。

　　你再沒有醒來的機會。BAD END







＊＊＊＊「割斷手銬，逃出去吧」


　　你手口並用，沒兩三下便把手銬割斷了。然而你又面臨一個問題︰你眼前的鐵欄十分堅固，用刀是不可能把它割破的。你搜索著可用的事物，找到了一個笨重的鐵球和一條鐵線。

　　你打算用哪個道具開門？


＊＊＊＊＊「鐵球」


　　你舉起了鐵球，奮力把它砸上鐵欄去。隨著一聲巨響，鐵欄被砸開了一個大洞。不過這聲音實在太響亮了，引起了他的注意。有著狼的頭顧的他帶著不悅的神色，粗壯的右爪握著一把長刀，透著寒冷的殺氣。

　　一瞬間，你的視平線急速下降，竟還看到你的靴子。

　　噢，原來是頭掉下來了。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「鐵線」


　　你把鐵線插住鐵欄的鑰匙孔，左右扭動著。沒多久，鐵欄開了。

　　你才踏出第一步，眼簾就被一對黃色的眼睛填滿。原來他一直在注視著你，只是你剛才集中於開啟鐵欄，沒察覺而已。

　　你與他四目交投，距離近得連他野獸般的鼻息也感覺得到。在你還沒能作出反應之前，他的左手掐住你的脖子，把你整個人提起來。

　　你感到呼吸困難。在你視線完全模糊之前，你看到了他的樣子，一副像極了狼，帶著猙獰的樣子。然後，你再聽不到自己的呼吸聲，看到的是無盡的黑暗……BAD END










＊＊＊「轉身拿手電筒照向聲音的來源」


　　你馬上拿出手電筒往聲音的來源照射過去。沒有任何人在這，剛才的呼吸聲憑空消失了，一切就像是幻覺一樣。

　　你繼續用手電筒觀察周圍，發覺除了你面前的是水泥牆外，其餘都是生鏽得很嚴重的鐵牆。血跡就從水泥牆上的小孔裏滲透出來，把牆塗鴉得紅紅黑黑的。

　　你的工具背包裏有鎚和鑿子，你要把水泥牆鑿開看看嗎？


＊＊＊＊「鑿開」


　　你沿著小孔把牆鑿開，原來牆壁裏是別有洞天，你來到一個偌大的，紅黑色的房間裏。

　　房間彌漫著令人作嘔的濃烈血腥味，正中央有個高台，台上放著的是一具乾癟的狼人屍體，旁邊伴有很多金銀珠寶作陪葬品。不過真正的陪葬品是遍佈房間裏的人類屍體，他們穿著不同時代風格的衣著，有些甚至成了白骨。屍身上佈滿了大大小小的傷口，死狀慘烈。血跡的源頭正是他們身上的傷口，血染紅了整個房間的六面牆壁。

　　忽然你又聽到那陣呼吸聲，而且比起之前的更添一份憤怒的氣息。

　　現在，你要怎麼辦？


＊＊＊＊＊「再次用手電筒照射聲音的來源」


　　這次你終於看清他的真面目，是個跟那具乾屍非常酷似的狼人！當然，這只是指他的身材和毛色跟乾屍相似，因為他比乾屍有生機多了。他右爪握著的刀，隨著他前進的步伐輕輕擺動著，落下一滴滴鮮血。

　　你的眼睛看到刀面反射的影像——那是你死去的樣子。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「拿走陪葬品」


　　你不管聲音已經越來越接近你，只顧著把財寶都塞進你的背包裏。當你把一切都搞定的時候，你忽然覺得有東西卡住了你的嘴。

　　你往你的鼻子看，一把赤色的尖刃刺穿了你的嘴巴。他控制著尖刃垂直切下，迅速割破你的聲帶。你只感到劇痛，卻又叫不出來。

　　然後，你看到尖刃在你身上劃出一條美麗的對稱軸。BAD END







＊＊＊＊「尋找其他出口」


　　你檢查鐵牆，發現其中有一道鐵牆的背後是空心的。你用力推開了它，眼睛出現的是不可置信的景象。

　　這是一條筆直的寬走廊，走廊的盡頭是一扇門。然而，地上有一大堆破碎折斷得無法辨認的白骨，帶著殘舊的布碎，在你和門之間連成一條森白的線。你不明白為什麼這條寬到可以五人並排而行的走廊，骨頭卻擠成一條粗線。

　　你要用什麼方法走過去？


＊＊＊＊＊「繞過白骨堆靠著牆壁而行」


　　你刻意避過白骨線，靠著牆壁而行。當你快要走到盡頭時，你感到整條走廊劇裂地震動。隨即，走廊的牆壁在一瞬間夾在一起！

　　你沒有任何感覺——你的大腦在處理完骨折的聲音和痛楚前，就已經連同頭顱骨一同碎裂了。

　　牆壁慢慢退回去，白骨線上多了一堆碎骨和爛肉。一大群蟑螂、老鼠、以及不知名的小蟲子從牆壁下的空隙冒出來。

　　真好，牠們正因為缺乏食物而悶得發慌呢。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「踩在白骨，沿著線走過去」


　　你踩在白骨線上，忍受著令人心寒的骨頭碎裂聲走過去。當你快要走到盡頭時，你感到整條走廊劇裂地震動。隨即，走廊的牆壁在一瞬間夾在一起！

　　你及時橫著身子，勉強在兩道牆壁的空隙間倖免於難。你終於明白白骨線原來就是牆壁的機關造成的。

　　牆壁慢慢退回去，一群爬蟲類從牆壁下的空隙爬出來。你趕緊進入下一個房間，並把門關上。

　　你來到了一間小型的正方形房間。除了你眼前有個比你稍高的正方形大洞，以及你已經習以為常的大片血跡外，便無其他特別。

　　現在，你要怎麼做？


＊＊＊＊＊＊「走進前面的大洞」


　　你走進前面的大洞，原來裏面是一條下斜坡。

　　隆隆……

　　你聽到身後有把重物滾動的聲音。

　　隆隆隆……

　　而且聲音越來越大。

　　隆隆隆隆……

　　你轉過頭，一顆巨石正以不可置信的速度滾過來。

　　隆隆，啪，啪，隆隆……

　　巨石輾在你身上，拖出一條緋紅的軌跡。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊＊「先檢查房間有無機關」


　　你仔細檢查房間，可惜沒有任何發現。突然，你發覺房間正中間多了個圓形的影子，而且正在迅速擴大。

　　你往上望，那是一顆圓形的巨石。

　　碰！

　　巨石滾進了正方形大洞，留下一坨噁心的紅黑色泥巴。BAD END
















＊＊「不要」


　　你堅拒關上木門，與氣流對抗。幾經辛苦，終於抵抗到氣流消失了，你才看清楚裏面有什麼東西。

　　那只是一間空房間，除了前面的是水泥牆，其餘的都是生鏽嚴重的鐵牆。不過，你注意到地板有兩處不尋常地掀起。你檢查了一下，原來是兩條地下密道，因為氣流的關係才被掀起來。

　　左邊的密道用木板蓋著，右邊的則是鐵板。又是木門和鐵門的選擇時候了︰


＊＊＊「左邊的密道」


　　你掀起了密道上的木板，提著手電筒進入地下密道。

　　密道的盡頭有一扇門，但同時你也發現旁邊的牆有條隱密的上樓梯。

　　你要走哪條路？


＊＊＊＊「上隱密的樓梯」


　　你走上了樓梯，進入了另一個房間。

　　才剛踏進去，濃烈的血腥味就使你的胃翻騰起來。在你眼前差不多可以算是亂葬崗，無數人類的屍體和白骨遍佈地上，血跡和不知道是什麼內臟的汁液塗黑了一地。在正中間有個高台，上面躺著一具狼人乾屍。不過你最在意的，是乾屍旁成堆的金銀珠寶。

　　「人類……！」一把聲音從背後傳來，你好像聽到了「人類」的字眼，卻又像是風聲。

　　你決定︰


＊＊＊＊＊「不管它，把陪葬品搶走」


　　財寶的吸引力實在太大，你不管那聲音，只顧爬上高台。當你打開背包，要把財寶都拿走的時候，那聲音又出現了。今次，你聽得很清楚。

　　「人類，我不容許你那污穢的手碰我哥哥！」

　　你聽得出那是被淘汰了五百多年的中古英語。不過，在你回應之前，你感到身體突然變輕，自己不受控制地往前飛，直至撞到盡頭的鐵牆。

　　剛才聲音的主人投出了一把長刀，它插穿了你的頭顱，把你的頭扯飛出去。

　　沒有身體的束縛，你變得好輕，輕到可以上天堂去了——如果你認為你能上去的話。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「轉頭看是誰說話」


　　你右轉頭過去，卻什麼都看不到——你只感到天旋地轉。你的頭不控制，只知道一直往右轉，往右轉，直至轉到了地上，還要轉個半圈才停下來。

　　你終於看到了東西。你看到自己的身體，不過脖子以上的卻是空空的，平滑的切口上正上演著紅色的噴泉表演。

　　觀眾在你的後面，是個舐著鮮血的狼人。BAD END







＊＊＊＊「進入前面的門」


　　你來到了像是放雜物的房間。裝著各類雜物的木箱子凌亂地散滿一地。你比較在意一本放在箱子上的書，那是本用中古英語寫的日記。

　　日記的前半被撕掉了，你從剩餘的第一頁開始看︰

「1407年9月24日　月圓

　　我又殺了兩個闖進來的人類。

　　我讓他們在監牢餓了一會，才給他們少量的食物。他們為了食物而打架起來，最後其中一個被打死了。人類，為了自己，真是什麼都做得出來，即使那是他的同伴。

　　不過，剩下來的那一個，也被我毒死。真是多麼的愚蠢！

　　布諾斯，我親愛的哥哥，願您保佑著我，我將帶給您人類面臨死亡時的恐懼——就以他們的血。

1407年9月24日　月圓

　　這次闖進來的人類很大膽，他們竟敢走進墓園。

　　我沒有下手，我只是在一旁看著他們。因為，已在天堂的爸爸、媽媽，和眾多族人，將會代替我懲罰他們。烏鴉將啄食他們的眼睛，野狗必啃食他們的肉，蛆蟲也會在他們的心臟穿梭，使他們永受折磨！

　　這比起我們一族所受到的，拜人類所賜的，並不算什麼，這簡直是便宜了他們了！

　　布諾斯，我親愛的哥哥，願您保佑著我，我將帶給您人類面臨死亡時的恐懼——就以他們的血。

1407年9月24日　月圓

　　我很憤怒，相信哥哥您也跟我一樣的憤怒是吧。

　　他們竟敢騷擾您的身體！就憑他們污穢不堪的髒手！

　　我馬上拿起了您送給我的刀，把他們大卸八塊，並且鞭著他們的屍體。人類，下賤的人類！這就是你們所做過的事所應得的報應！

　　哥哥，您什麼時候醒來？我受傷了。以前您總會舐我的傷口，讓我忘掉痛楚。我也好想你再次為我舐傷口……

　　布諾斯，我親愛的哥哥，願您保佑著我，我將帶給您人類面臨死亡時的恐懼——就以他們的血。」

　　當你正在好奇為什麼每一頁日記都寫同一天的時候，一陣劇痛從大腿傳來，然後你便失去平衡倒在地上。

　　你看見一頭巨大的白狼，嘴巴正啃著一團肉塊——那是你的下半身。巨狼沒幾下便把肉塊嚥下，前爪抓起你的上半身。牠噴出興奮的鼻息，口水滴到你的臉上。

　　到了牠的胃的時候，順便問候牠你好不好吃吧。BAD END







＊＊＊「右邊的密道」


　　你掀起了密道上的鐵板，提著手電筒進入地下密道。

　　你來到了像是監牢的地方，一個個鐵牢籠整齊地排成兩列，地上散佈著銬鐐、鐵鏈、鞭子等刑具。

　　你覺得這地方使人很不舒服，而且監牢應該也沒有值得搜尋的地方。


＊＊＊＊「回去」


　　你出要走出去，發覺門被堵住了。那是一頭非常巨大的白狼，四足著地，卻比你還要高，巨大的身軀把監牢唯一的出入口給堵住。白狼的口水滴滴答答地掉下來，肚子正咕咕叫著。

　　看來牠的主人忘了給牠午餐，只好委屈你……BAD END




＊＊＊＊「還是查看一下好了」


　　你還是決定要做個地氈式搜索才離開。途中，你不小心撞到一個櫃子。

　　噹！

　　頭掉下來了。喔，應該說清楚一點，是個榔頭掉下來了。

　　啊，你的腦袋怎麼開花了？BAD END













＊「鐵門」


　　由於這也是個大分歧，請拉下至下一篇觀看。

----------


## 好喝的茶

狼人古堡(鐵門路線)

＊「鐵門」

　　鐵門出現嚴重的鬆脫跡象，你隨便就把他搖開了。

　　你走進了古堡，沿著亮光走著，你看到了路旁栽了一種奇異的花朵。花朵散發著淡淡的螢紫光芒，吸引著你的視線。你禁不住摘起了一朵，可是它馬上便枯萎了。

　　這引起了你的興趣，你覺得花叢裏應該有些東西使花朵發亮。


＊＊「搜尋花叢」


　　你走進花叢中尋找著，卻因為花朵的光芒太刺眼了，什麼都看不清楚。

　　因此，你決定︰


＊＊＊「破壞花叢」


　　為免干擾你的搜索，你用隨身攜帶的小刀砍向花叢。一朵朵花被割斷，螢紫光暈漸漸暗淡起來。你覺得夠了，便停了手，可螢光還是越來越暗，直至整片花叢都陷入一片黑暗。

　　你想從背包拿出手電筒照明，卻發現背包不知道什麼時候不見了。不過，很快你便知道了答案。

　　你的身體突然被類似藤莖的東西給纏住。還沒來得及掙扎，你便被拉進了泥土裏。你想開口呼救，卻發現嘴巴全被塞滿了泥巴。然後，你覺得自己越來越累，漸漸失去知覺……

　　破壞了的那麼一大片花叢，要重新生長需要很多的養份。付出代價的，自然是就是……BAD END




＊＊＊「還是走出去好了」


　　你覺得沒有必要再調查下去，走出花叢。只是，在這個時候你才發覺到自己走得太深，花朵的光芒早把回去的路去遮住了。你受不住強光的持續衝擊，暈了過去。

　　然後，花朵的莖纏繞在你身上，用你的養份開出一朵朵紫色的花兒。

　　大放著妖異的螢紫色光芒。BAD END







＊＊「還是繼續住前走」


　　你不管花叢，繼續往前走，來到了一個園亭裏。

　　園亭的周圍還是栽了不少發光的花，把園亭中央的噴水池照得發亮。

　　不過，你直覺認為這噴水池有不妥。


＊＊＊「調查噴水池」


　　你走近噴水池，你終於發覺噴水池有什麼不妥。

　　噴水池還在運作，但你卻沒聽見水聲，水流到池面時，也沒有泛起漣漪，就像是靜止的一樣。你被這奇異的現象吸引住了，禁不住喝了一口池水。

　　「呸」，看起來清徹的池水，卻難喝極了，使得忍不住吐了出來。你感到口腔和咽喉一陣酸痛，你照著池水的倒影，看看究竟發生什麼事。

　　你看到了你的脖子的肉漸漸化開，並且帶著酸痛的感覺往你的身體其他部份擴散。你頓時感到頭重腳輕，整個人栽倒進池裏。

　　不一會，池裏浮上一具新鮮的白骨。BAD END




＊＊＊「還是繼續往前走，不要太多事好了」


　　你覺得它還是沒有調查價值，繼續往前走了。

　　走過噴水池，天空忽然黑起來。你仰望著，看到一輪圓月正掛在你頭頂。你呆住了，趕緊看看手錶。現在才下午六時而已，而且今天也不是月圓的日子，怎麼……？

　　「嗷——嗚——」一陣狼嗥聲打斷了你的思考。你眼前有兩條岔路，狼嗥聲是從左邊那一條發出的。不過，右邊那一條吹著刺骨寒風，有種生人勿近的感覺。

　　你決定要走︰


＊＊＊＊「左邊岔路」


　　你走進左邊岔路，那是條寬闊的大路。走了一會，上了一條樓梯，你來到了像是飯廳的地方。

　　幾張大圓桌整齊的排著，旁邊放著亂到會絆到人的椅子。你看到其中一張圓桌上，有一本日記。

　　你聽見二樓傳來腳步聲，你決定︰


＊＊＊＊＊「看日記」


　　日記是用中古英語寫的，後半部被撕去了，而剩下有大半字跡都模糊到無法辨認了。你從能看清楚的第一頁開始看。

「1407年9月22日　半月

　　爸爸帶著媽媽回來了。

　　我叫著媽媽，她沒有反應。我看見她胸口上有幾個小洞，我問爸爸那是什麼，他沒有回答。

　　我問媽媽是不是睡著了？爸爸說，媽媽到了很遠的地方，旅行去了。

　　今晚媽媽沒有在我床邊說故事，我睡不著。哥哥帶我上露台，他指著月亮說︰那是媽媽旅行的地方。我看著它，媽媽怎麼到了那麼遠？

　　媽媽，妳不要去旅行，回來陪我吧。

1407年9月23日　半月

　　哥哥帶著爸爸回來了。

　　爸爸跟媽媽一樣，怎麼叫都沒反應。他胸口也有幾個小洞，是這個讓爸爸這樣的嗎？

　　哥哥說，爸爸找媽媽去了。哥哥又給了我一把長刀，刀柄刻了我的名字「邁勒斯．撒亞」。哥哥說我也要學會保護自己。

　　我問為什麼不可以叫爸爸媽媽回來，哥哥沒有回答。

　　今晚，我一直看著月亮。爸爸、媽媽，不要去旅行了，回來陪我好嗎？

1407年9月24日　月圓

　　我帶著哥哥回來了。

　　哥哥跟爸爸和媽媽一樣，沒有反應了。今天哥哥帶我出去找叫人類的食物，他們拿著一枝銅管，點火之後，哥哥的胸口就多了幾個洞。

　　我帶著哥哥逃回了家裏，哥哥也說，他要去找爸爸媽媽了。然後，他對我說了些話。

　　我終於知道了真相。為什麼你們都丟下我？

　　原來你們都在欺騙我！爸爸和媽媽根本就沒去旅行，他們都被人類給殺了！

　　哥哥，你說明天，就要把您裝進叫棺材的木箱子裏，然後埋在墓園，永遠埋在大地之下。

　　那麼，我永遠也不要到明天。

1407年9月24日　月圓

　　月亮仍然掛在天空上，原來還沒有到明天。

　　那群人類闖進來了，我用哥哥您給我的刀，殺了他們。

　　哥哥你曾說，您喜歡血的味道，所以我找了個大房間，把他們的血都放出來，讓您能享受血腥的氣味。

　　哥哥，您不要進木箱子，這裏有您最喜歡的血。

　　而且，還沒到明天，不是嗎？

1407年9月24日　月圓

　　我決定了，我要守護這座城堡。

　　又有人類進來了，而且他們帶著的武器好像又更厲害。最後我利用城堡內的機關殺了他們，不過我也受傷了。

　　以前我受傷，哥哥您總會舐我的傷口，但您現在為什麼都不舐我的傷口了？

　　一定是我殺的人類不夠多，血的味道不夠重，才叫不了您起來。那麼我決定，要把進來的人類全都殺死！

　　布諾斯，我親愛的哥哥，願您保佑著我，我將帶給您人類面臨死亡時的恐懼——就以他們的血。」

　　日記到此完了，你對於這感到非常奇怪，不過你還沒忘記你要繼續進行探索。看完日記，你上了二樓，腳步聲早已消失了。

　　二樓，是一條長長的走廊，走廊兩旁是一排房間。

　　大部份房間的門都壞了，只有其中一間沒壞。

　　你決定︰


＊＊＊＊＊＊「進入這房間」


　　你進入了這唯一能進去的房間，那是一間溫馨的睡房。

　　說是溫馨，因為它的牆壁上貼了很多圖畫。圖畫上的都是幾個狼人的素描，其中以兩個樣子酷似的狼人為主題的最多。素描畫的質素不是太好，甚至可以說是粗劣，不過從粗劣的筆畫中，你可以充份感到，繪畫者對於他們的喜愛，因為素描畫上的人，都是笑臉。

　　房間裏還有一條樓梯，是通往露台的。你走上去，發覺有個狼人，正坐在露台邊緣，凝視著圓月。

　　他似乎沒發覺到你的存在。你現在決定︰


＊＊＊＊＊＊＊「襲擊他」


　　你拿出隨身攜帶的小刀，躡手躡腳地接近他。他看著月亮看得出神，竟沒發現你已經到了他的身後。你把小刀刺進了他的心臟，卻發現，他的身體是空的。

　　他轉過頭來，森白的雙爪揮動。你的頭顱脫離了脖子的限制，飛在半空中，有一刻剛好蓋住了月亮。

　　好美的紅色月蝕。BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊＊＊「什麼都不做」


　　你決定什麼都不做，就站在露台一角，觀察著他。

　　灰黑的毛皮在月光下照得發亮，點點暗紅的血跡，在他身上塗上令人懼怕的符號。他只是望著月亮，以悲傷的眼神凝視著。你忽然覺得，他好像素描畫中那個年紀最小，卻笑得最燦爛的狼人。

　　你終於醒悟，這究竟是發生什麼事。

　　不知道過了多久，他終於注意到你，視線轉到你身上了。「人類，」他說著中古英語，同時拔出長刀。「死在我的刀下，為你們所犯的罪懺悔吧。」

　　「人類和狼人，一直以來，都既是狩獵者，又是被狩獵者。」你從容地說著這種五百年前就不再使用的中古英語，並不介意他正提著刀子向你走來。

　　「你的意思，是指我會被你打敗？」他把長刀握得更緊。「拔出你的武器。」

　　「我沒有跟你打的意思。」你忙說，事實上你自知你不可能會打贏。「邁勒斯先生，我只是想問你，今天是幾號，僅此而已。」

　　「1407年9月24日，這是你的死期，給我好好記住。」

　　「很可惜，今年已經是2007年了。」

　　「什麼！」他的腳步停下來。「怎麼可能！」

　　「我看過你的日記，先生。你似乎一直在以為，現在還是15世紀。」你把真相說出來。「難道你不認為，1407年9月24日這一天也太長了嗎？」

　　「……」他似乎暫時說不出話，你繼續說著。

　　「難道你不覺得，闖進這裏的人，他們的衣著、武器越來越先進嗎？」

　　「怎麼可能……」

　　「難道你還不知道，時間已經過了六百年嗎！」語音剛落，他就坐倒下來。

　　你眼前的狼人邁勒斯，其實早就該離開這世界了。不過他哥哥的死對他造成很大的衝擊，他甚至不敢面對明天，自我催眠，以為時間還停留在六百年前。

　　他這種對於人類極度的憎恨，與對他哥哥的不捨竟化成了力量，一直支撐著他的身體六百年不腐化。這種力量一直徘徊在狼人古堡中，並越來越強大，甚至使得進入這座古堡的人產生幻覺，使得他們無論在哪個時候，都會看到1407月9月24日夜晚的天空。

　　所以，只要揭穿時間已經過了六百年的真相，他的力量來源就消失了。

　　邁勒斯的身體開始散發著腐敗的氣息，他正大口喘著氣。「想不到，我最後竟是以這種方式敗在人類手上。」

　　你沒有說話。他竟生活在仇恨和報復中六百年，你覺得他很可憐。

　　「人類，」邁勒斯開口說話了。「當作是我求你，請你幫我一個忙。」

　　你答應了，畢竟他也快要去另一個世界了，就當作是完成他的遺願吧。

　　他把通往擺放他哥哥屍體的房間的路線告訴你，又給了你他的刀。你在途中遇見了他養的一頭巨大白狼，不過牠看到邁勒斯的刀，並沒有襲擊你，只是跟著你走。

　　你來到了一間血腥味濃得令人作嘔，人類屍體多得使人反胃的房間，找到了邁勒斯的哥哥，布諾斯．撒亞的乾屍。乾屍的旁邊放著許多金銀珠寶，不過你並沒有拿走——他們所失去的實在太多了，你不忍心。

　　你遵守了承諾，把白狼和布諾斯帶給邁勒斯了。你離開露台，讓他們享受最後的時光。

　　你聽到了露台上傳出虛弱卻溫柔的聲音。

　　「哥哥，我很想你。我的心傷了，我好想你為我舐傷口。

　　我真笨，時間過了那麼久了都不知道。哥哥，你一定和爸媽在月亮上等了我很久吧？

　　你等著，我馬上就來，馬上就來。

　　我愛你，哥哥。」

　　然後，你再沒聽到任何聲音。你回到露台上看，只剩下三副互相擁抱著的骸骨。

　　此時，一道橙黃照在他們身上。你眺望著天空，邁勒斯的力量退去了，淡藍的月亮漸漸變成一顆橙紅的色蛋黃。你拿出照相機，為他們拍下一幀合照。

　　你衷心祝福著他們。GOOD END







＊＊＊＊＊＊「強行打開其他房間」


　　你刻意避開能進入的房間，用力扯開其中一道壞掉的房門。

　　門終究抵不住你的暴力，被拆開了。同時，你覺得上頭有些東西正掉下來。

　　一條已折斷的棟樑掉下來。它原本由門承托著的，只是你拆了房門，那麼只好由你的額頭來承托……BAD END








＊＊＊＊＊「上二樓」


　　你跟著腳步聲走上了二樓。腳步聲的主人，原來是一頭狼。一頭比你身高還要高大，全身覆蓋著長而有光澤的白毛，眼神充滿憤怒的狼。

　　白狼蹤身一跳！越過了你和你身後的樓梯，落到一樓去。

　　正當你驚魂甫定的時候，你發覺自己的身體失去支撐，像積木般散成幾塊。

　　樓梯下的狼，正舐著牠帶有血的爪子。BAD END







＊＊＊＊「右邊岔路」


　　你走進右邊岔路，那是條曲折的小路。經過九曲十三彎，你來到了這個家族的墓園。

　　一個個殘舊的十字墓碑立著，碑文經不起歲月的洗禮，已經模糊得無法閱讀了。走進墓園，寂靜得過份的夜幕使你覺得不寒而悚。

　　不過，你覺得棺材裏的陪葬品一定價值連城。為了金錢，你不得不︰


＊＊＊＊＊「挖起墳墓」


　　你不得不拿走這些陪葬品。你拿出鏟起就往一個墓前挖著。忽然，寧靜的夜變得熱鬧了，你聽到鴉鳴、狗吠，還有狼嗥。你沒有太在意這些異動，只顧挖墳。

　　然後，你後悔了。

　　一群烏鴉俯衝直下，啄到你的眼睛。在你用手護眼的同時，幾隻野狗衝上來咬住你的小腿，你吃痛倒下。你雙手亂揮，前來襲擊你的烏鴉和野狗卻怎麼趕都趕不走，反而是你的傷口越來越多……

　　規律而沈穩的腳步聲響起。你往聲音來源望去，只是眼睛受傷了看不清楚。你只看見一團巨大的白影，正往著你慢慢走著。

　　沒多久，白影帶著滿嘴鮮血離開了，只留下三五成群的烏鴉、野狗和蛆蟲，正在享用大餐……BAD END




＊＊＊＊＊「調查有沒有奇怪的地方」


　　你走遍整個墓園，調查有沒有奇怪的地方。你發覺其中一個墓碑特別整潔，上面清晰地刻著「布諾斯．撒亞，1382-1407年」，墓碑下的則是一副尚未入土的棺材。

　　你掀起了棺材，裏頭有個東西彈出來。

　　是把美麗的，閃耀著銀色光輝的刀，它正釘在你的額頭上。BAD END












_____________________________________________________________


看這篇後記之前，請你先至少玩過這遊戲一次，以免減低樂趣。

有關故事︰

不知道你有沒有發覺，無論你怎麼走，好像都會走到BAD END。

事實上，這故事是有GOOD END的。如果你選到了，那麼恭喜你。
沒選到也不代表你運氣差，因為在23個結局中，只有1個是GOOD END，
其餘的結局是什麼下場，相信你也很清楚吧。

劇情的重點在於狼人寫的日記，上半部在鐵門路線，下半部在木門路線。

以下，是到GOOD END的答案︰

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    鐵門。還是繼續往前走。還是繼續往前走，不要太多事好了。左邊岔路。看日記。進入這房間。什麼都不做。    
    


我寫這篇的時候，只是隨便亂寫一通，
GOOD END其實也只是到後期亂掰出來的。
所以，這篇故事實在寫不得好。

有關寫法︰

因為這篇是我最後一篇短篇故事，接下來就要寫長篇連續故事了。
所以，想用一點特別的手法表達。

小茶故意選用第二人稱、讓讀者自由選擇劇情的原因，
是要你們死得心服口服為了增強感染力。
當然，有部份原因是寫好玩的(死)。

有關名字︰

故事中的狼人兄弟，布諾斯．撒亞和邁勒斯．撒亞，
其實是兩個意思相對的名詞，你猜出來了麼？

他們的名字就是Plus．Sign 和 Minus．Sign，加號和減號。

最後，希望你能留點意見，謝謝你玩完這遊戲。

----------


## 狼王白牙

做的很好，好喝的茶

這種多重結局的文字遊戲，小時候在某個雜誌上面玩過，是使用翻頁的方式玩下去
沒想到我們論壇的隱藏語法可以這樣用，現在又多種新玩法
感謝這種創意

像我這種好奇心很強的狼，每一種地方都想要調查，
果然破關的時候總是會看到不小的死亡次數數字.... Orz
好奇心果然會殺死一隻狼...
也覺得這個故事有點讓狼動容  :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 若葉

這種遊戲真好玩0 0~~~


我玩了快五次了吧...

弄到結局的時候快累攤了(囧b



結局很悲悽呀~

可以同時看小說又可以玩遊戲~真不錯(茶

----------


## 劍痞

「這故事告訴我們，想要了解事情的始末需要付出相當的代價。」（咦）
「劍某我很喜歡這種遊戲，桑奇烏，好喝的茶。」（笑）

「劍某我死相……不至於太慘。」
「被掐死而已。」（汗）

「一個人的執念竟然能強大到這種地步。」
「甚至突破了生命上的限制活到現在。」（思考）

「儘管內心對親人是多麼不捨。」
「看到掛畫房間的那一刻……」

「眾獸，如果想要獲得永生不死的能力，這狼人是咱們的楷模唷。」（炸）

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

好多種劇情阿...

沒想到看到結局整個好感傷...

不過也體驗過不少次死亡

這種遊戲故事方式很棒呢...

自己選擇劇情的發展!

讓讀者很自然的融入在劇情中...

好喝的茶你真利害!

要想出這麼多種結局其實也很辛苦吧!

----------


## 大貓貓

好讚的說
但是
是小獸太膽小嗎  :onion_39:  

怎麼開始有點怕了  :onion_22:  

嘎~
就說不該看恐怖小說
等等要睡的說

嘎~
牙牙
陪我啦~  :onion_65:  

==================================

雖然說帶恐怖
但在看good end的時候
感覺上很溫馨耶ˊˇˋ~
那隻狼人很可憐的說ˊˋ
死了600年都不知道ˊˋ
唉~
恐怖裡參雜著溫馨
不錯的說=w=bb
(乾屍 碎骨 嘎~~~~  :onion_04:

----------


## Triumph

傳說中的惡靈......不不不,是狼人古堡

唔......因為就只是文字總是少了一些感覺,做得還不錯啦~

----------


## a70701111

死到第六次才點到最終結局……
好殺阿(殺死的殺喔)
不過也蠻好完的，下次有空多找其他人來玩。
裡面有很多部分都是好奇心下去點的，結果死的反而更多。
裡面也不能貪戀財寶，不然一下就死掉啦。
外表越光現亮麗，相對的危險也就更多。

----------


## 杜崇

因為都隨便亂點居然用到好結局？
這篇文章一定打很久吧
其實自己也有想過要用這樣來做遊戲的說
但是結局沒那麼多哈哈

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　狼王白牙︰
嗯嗯，小茶也玩過不少啊(笑)。
這種玩法也是我無意中發現的XD

有好奇心是好事啊，反正在遊戲中死掉可以重來(炸)。
這個故事能夠讓狼王大你感動，我也滿足了(茶)。

TO　若葉︰
咦？你沒看答案，自己找答案出來？
真是精神可嘉耶XD

嗯，小茶很喜歡寫悲劇。相對來說，小茶討厭大團圓結局(炸)。
每次寫小說都會不禁在想主角要怎麼死掉，我沒救了(死)。

TO　劍痞︰
嘿，謝謝讚賞(笑)。
(桑奇烏是……？)
小茶是故意把故事的設定分散在不同路線的。
一來可以讓這遊戲長壽些，
二來可以讓更多人死掉。

永生不死？這個我可不太想要。
活在這世上七八十年，就已經很辛苦了(爆)。
我相信快樂可以延續一百年，但痛苦可以維持一千年。
能在快樂終結之前離開，也是種幸福(笑)。

TO　亞雷-鮫︰
嗯，你能享受遊戲過程，我很高興(笑)。
其實某程度上不算是讓讀者自己選擇，
畢竟結局是殘酷的(炸)。

嗯，寫這種文的確是挺辛苦的。
整篇小說合計全部劇情分歧也不過一萬字，
一般來說小茶可以在三四天內完工。

不過我卻寫了一個星期多啊囧，
想結局都想破頭了(炸)。

原定這篇小說有40個結局，還好小茶有把部份劇情刪減，
不然我可以會寫到翻桌……(炸)

TO　呆狼︰
呵呵，你害怕我才會開心啊(被打)。
深夜看恐怖小說是不要命(？)的行為喔(被打+1)。

原本小茶在GOOD END中，要寫成既恐怖又溫馨的。
不過真的很難寫得出來，只好寫純溫馨的悲劇(汗)。
唉唉，描寫文要重修去……(死)

TO　Triumph︰
惡靈古堡喔？小茶有玩過FLASH版本的。
……不過我不太敢玩下去(死)。

所以就想，如果自己也寫個差不多類型的，會怎樣哩？
結果是很多人都給它玩完了(死)。

嗯，小茶的文字功力不夠啊(淚)。
今過學年，小茶決定要多練文字精煉才行。

TO　孤獨ㄉ狼人︰
嗯嗯，我也覺得悲劇大好(？)。
可能是因為以前電視劇看太多，都看過太多大團圓結局了。
真是，為什麼不可以是悲劇結局哩？

所以小茶就把這不合理的控訴寫在小說上(炸)。
真的苦了小茶筆下的主角了(死)。

TO　a70701111︰
嗯，你看到規律啦(笑)。
故事大部份劇情只要碰觸到狼人、白狼、財寶的部份，
主角都是必死無疑的(炸)。

不過GOOD END偏偏就是這種路線(汗)。
嗯，我很欠扁吧XD

TO　杜崇︰
喔喔，真恭喜你。
命中GOOD END的機會只有1/23哩(笑)。
可以考慮去買樂透？(謎︰什麼跟什麼……)

這種複雜結構的文章怎會不難打囧？
加上是由某個手殘得很嚴重的作者去打……(汗)

嗯嗯，也期待你的作品喔(笑)。


呼，最終回完文了(汗)。
想不到這種玩法會那麼受歡迎喔(炸)。

嗯，剛剛靈感又上來了。
當下次小茶寫這類文章時，題材應該是有關於人心。

不過，那應該是很久以後的事了(炸)。

----------


## uoiea

我從最上面開始往下選,幾乎該死的都死過了才GOOD END......

選到第一個BAD END的時候,我剛看完最後一個字電腦忽然變全黑,然後過一下後自動重新開機了,害我嚇一跳> <......(這電腦有時候會這樣)

----------


## 好喝的茶

希望這不是文章的力量影響到你的電腦(汗)。
幾乎要到最後才玩到結局喔……
也好，可以玩完全文章XD(炸)(被打)

----------


## 段星魂

真的很不錯  第一次就玩到好結局

看來我還蠻幸運的  再來故意死死看

----------


## 鴻虎

看完這篇文章後發現其實這種寫法蠻有趣的
同時也讓我覺得人不要太好奇  :onion_29:  
不然死法就跟好喝的茶寫的一樣
一個狼人古堡裡面有那麼多的陷阱...恐怖阿  :onion_12:  
故事以悲劇作結尾讓我心頭有點酸酸的
是因為悲劇比較容易留下印象嗎?  :onion_39:  

總之希望好喝的茶獸大能繼續出文章喔....
要小弟我寫文章的話恐怕還要很久...沒才華  :onion_53:

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　段星魂︰
嗯，恭喜你抽中那1/23的機會(笑)。
接下來就要玩完全結局了嗎？
祝你死得快樂(燦笑)(被打)。

TO　jack1217︰
有趣是有趣，不過寫這種文會讓小茶感到無力(死)。

嗯，慘死結局的設置方法有部份是根據這個而設的，
好奇心越大通常死越快(爆)。

關於結局是悲劇，這只是因為我非常喜歡寫而已(炸)。
每次看到故事的主角都完滿結局，過著幸福快樂的日子的時候，
都牙癢癢的，巴不得他們通通死掉(被毆)。
是的我沒救了OTL

嗯，現在每天都有在寫文(笑)。
只是速度比不上某教父大，他人太神了呀(汗)。

最後嘛，文章這東西是要經過鍛鍊的。
所以請放心寫出來吧，能寫出來就算是成功一半了(笑)。
小茶一開始寫的都是放著給人鞭……(汗)

----------


## 稚氣a塔爾斯

邊看小說邊玩遊戲真不錯，塔爾斯第一次玩到這種可以自己選擇劇情的小說遊戲
呢！你寫得真的滿有感染力的說，塔爾斯寫得就好單純，感覺就不好看了~.~

----------


## 劍痞

> TO　劍痞︰
> 嘿，謝謝讚賞(笑)。
> (桑奇烏是……？)
> 小茶是故意把故事的設定分散在不同路線的。
> 一來可以讓這遊戲長壽些，
> 二來可以讓更多人死掉。
> 我相信快樂可以延續一百年，但痛苦可以維持一千年。
> 能在快樂終結之前離開，也是種幸福(笑)。


「因為劍某我唸英文會有……特殊口音。」

「斯、than 奇烏……還是不會唸……」（闇）
「總之就是『感謝』的意思。」（汗）

「……這樣啊。」
「我認為……與痛苦相同，也能維持千年。」

「活了千年，最後還能帶著笑容離去……」
「這樣，不是很了不起嗎？」

「呼呼，各有各的看法啊……」（咦）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　稚氣a塔爾斯︰
這種玩法的確比較少見，所以小茶就來推廣一下(笑)。

能寫得單純也是種幸福啊(遠目)，
我好像已經不能寫出單純的文字了(死)。

每次寫都會不小心偏向悲劇那邊發展(大死)。

TO　劍痞︰
喔，原來是「釘橋」(？)。

我是認為，快樂是別人給予的，痛苦是自己製造的。
快樂只能維持一百年，是因為給予你快樂的親友，這時候也該離開了。
痛苦，只要你還在世，還是會存在的。
尤其是，當你快樂的泉源消失的時候。

不過能活上千年，還能帶著微笑離去的話，
那應該是個豁達的生命。

唉，小茶的人生觀太悲哀啦(死)。

----------


## wingwolf

我玩到好結局了^^
之後便把其他的都點開瞧瞧
……其它的都死得好恐怖

這種寫法滿有趣的
有點像玩角色扮演的遊戲^^

----------


## 阿難

我記得這類型的小說有個專有名詞的...
忘了。(被巴)

這就是hide語法的最高境界啊~
Jack!那實在太神了!(誤)

下次來過3or up選項的吧(炸)

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　wingwolf︰
果然大家都有好奇心(筆記)(？)。
死得恐怖就好(被毆)。

用這種寫法來寫恐怖故事的優點就是這樣。
使讀者變成故事主角，
然後讓主角死得很難看XD(被毆死)

TO　納亞古．阿難︰
原來有專用名詞，我也不知道(驚)。

唉，hide的最高境界……
這還不能滿足小茶的要求啊(？)，
好像寫點更複雜的語法的說(炸)。

3個選項以上……(迷思)
小茶的手會殘掉啊……(死)
不過為了讀者們，這是值得的(？)！



真的很多人喜歡玩這個遊戲啊(呆)。

下篇同類型文章的題目和主題已經想好了(笑)，
只差分歧點細節。

下次，小茶將會寫我們的心靈(？)。

----------


## 柏村左陣

十分好玩  玩了多於15分鐘才有good end  但十分好玩

----------


## 呆虎鯨

好喝的茶我居然漏了這篇嘎！

　　因為你打１５＋我還以為有．．．．（被打）

　　死了Ｎ次（汗）不過因為想知道結局所以看很快，這篇真的很不錯唷！

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　柏村左陣︰
謝謝讚賞哩(心)。

玩了15分鐘才玩到GOOD END，
那麼應該死過不少次吧XD(炸)(被毆)



TO　呆虎鯨︰
啊啊，原本想說一直讓這篇沈下去了(炸)。

嗯，15+是因為內裏有不少血腥成分啦。
小茶不會寫什麼情色的文章，完全不懂得寫(汗)。

所以，小茶的文是百分百健康——XD(謎︰明明就是很糟糕。)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

意外發現這篇~也停好久了

看完著個故事
太感動了~~
雖然結局多了很多壞結局~不過出發點都還是人類的貪心!!

只是有些調查也會出現BAD END也很訝異~不過這又不是殭屍(惡靈古堡)
沒有那麼多疑問可以調查~當然出發點是以一位探險家

不過玩起來真的很有味道~只能說辛苦 茶 嚕!!

----------


## plaintwind

我是在半夜4點多看到這篇文章的，其實有點毛毛得
.........bad end
再試....bad end
結果我玩了好久.....
終於....找到唯一的good end
可能是苦盡甘來的喜悅，亦或是最後劇情的感染
當下真的有點激動....
第二人稱的的手法使用的真是令人拍案叫絕...
就算我玩了那麼多次也絲毫不感無聊
遊戲式的文章並不常見，自己選擇真得能更能有身歷其境的感受
閱讀這篇文章我到非常愉快，謝謝您的用心，希望還可看到您的作品

----------


## 米果斯

哇～真好玩  可以邊看又可以玩 0W0
其實米果看的小說很少說QAQ
因為.....太多字了(遭巴
只是看到標題很有趣 所以好奇點進來玩嚕XD
米果死掉的地方有泉水  墳墓二次  強行闖入門
差不多就這些而已
之後就到結局嚕
等等在來看看其他死掉的地方
肯定會很有趣>W<
感謝好喝的茶  寫出這篇辛苦嘎=W=
等下次 好喝的茶 有在寫新的作品 米果一定會去看的0W0
其實米果有時候也不太喜歡 開心的完美結局
老早就看膩了  每次都是那種結局～口～(攤
所以 有時後來點不一樣的就挺有趣的說

----------


## 好喝的茶

這篇文寫了接近兩年，差不多是連敝茶自己都忘記這文的地步，居然還有獸回覆，真是讓我太感動了。(淚)
大家都這麼支持的話，敝茶可以再寫一篇同類型的遊戲文。(大心)

對了，同類型的文章，還有耐特的勇者與煩死人迷宮和加強版喔。



>白狼．佐龍
能發現沈進大海裏的這篇，你真厲害XD
壞結局很多的原因是出自敝茶善良的心。(被拖走)

啊，本來我就是打算仿惡靈古堡的方式寫的XD
寫這篇文雖然辛苦，可是值得XD



>plaintwind
放心，敝茶很少寫鬼故事啦。
欣賞閣下鍥而不捨的精神，恭喜玩到好結局了。

這或許是我唯一用第二人稱手法寫的文章。
感謝閣下的讚賞，敝茶正在寫新小說，不過不是遊戲式。(汗)



>米果斯
喔喔，那麼米果斯算是幸運了耶。(握爪)

感謝米果斯肯把22個壞結局玩完喔XD
雖然有些結局寫得比較懶……(被打)

茶我也看膩了大團圓結局，現在寫的小說都是悲劇結局為主XD

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

還好探險家不是去調查"大本營"
不然腳本怎樣寫~彈藥不夠最後還是BAD END~除非帶多點人給殭屍啃

腳本在多點分支~有獸應該會玩到又哭要笑(?)
內容的寫作~個人很喜歡~希望能夠血出更多與本題類似的故事

----------


## 影曲

真有你的茶茶

我被你害死了好幾次（噴


整理這種文章挺累的說0..0
一有文法沒弄好整個就亂了xd

而且要想很多劇情跟死法？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

茶大的遊戲真的好多BAD END阿

死了好多次XD

不知道會不會續集？

----------


## AF91N

不小心死了一次.....
但還是過完了 >///<
到後面選擇想好久啊.....XD

----------


## tobyhokh

來找舊文章~

好像好好玩，我來玩一下好了~~ >W<

----------


## 蔡影利

找到一篇有趣又刺激的文，
好久沒看到內容和遊戲融合的文章，覺得開心~

在下總共死了6次，從第一次就是選擇鐵門，楞是把每個選項都玩了個遍，發現
真正的結局，想哭 ...

----------

